# Ebling 14 foot back blade 2016



## Polar Snow (Oct 12, 2018)

Ebling 14 foot back blade 3500$
















Was mounted on a 2012 Dodge Ram

Another blade is available for pieces or welding project. 1000$

located in Montreal,Canada

514-653-7738


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

@pipelayer


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

@JFon101231 CANADA. cant road trip there without the ol passport eh. unless he wants to meet in VT somewhere. im game for that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

pipelayer said:


> @JFon101231 CANADA. cant road trip there without the ol passport eh. unless he wants to meet in VT somewhere. im game for that.


What are you a felon..?
Everyone makes it drunk on a bet to Canada...
So I hear...


----------



## Polar Snow (Oct 12, 2018)

That's what I thought, I can bring the plows into one of my dump trailer on the other side of the border. I can also sell the dumper too! -


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

I've only ever headed south lol I'd be game for this if seller could meet me in the states. Halfway between CT and CAN would be ideal haha


----------

